# Barnett Diablo Pro Video Review



## Mudd Creek (Apr 16, 2011)

This is a Review of the Barnett Diablo Pro Slingshot that I did a couple of years ago. It is just a quick look at the slingshot, but it gives you a better idea what it looks like if you haven't seen it upclose yet.

Hope you enjoy:


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Most on the forum don't prefer wire frame slingshots, but you could convince almost any beginner to buy one, you seem very persuasive.


----------



## Mudd Creek (Apr 16, 2011)

lol Thanks!


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

i would like to thank you for this review

i have had one for a few years now but haven,t used it for ages since i started using smaller finger braced slingshots, but after watching this i dug it out and fitted it with a bandset that i made for heavy ammo which were too heavy a draw for my other slingshots.

although i still prefer other slingshots i now have a use for this one again .

it feels good in the hand and can fire my heavy ammo with ease even without the wristbrace !


----------

